# 4.1.1 -402395 GApps-Can someone pull from Stock Nexus7?



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

I just noticed on my friends Nexus 7 (un-rooted) he has newer versions of Gmail/Calendar/etc... Is there anyone that is Rooted that would be willing to pull the APK's out for me? Want to use them in my Galaxy Nexus with AOSP 4.1.1 on it and the latest GApps around all have 4.1 versions of Gmail/Calendar?

In our Current GApps pack all of these APKs are version 4.1 -392829
On my Friends Nexus 7 they are all 4.1.1 -402395

System/app/CalendarGoogle.apk
System/app/LatinImeDictonaryPack.apk
System/app/GoogleLoginService.apk
System/app/GoogleBackupTransport.apk
System/app/ChromeBookmarksSyncAdapter.apk
System/app/GoogleLoginService.apk
System/app/GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk
System/app/OneTimeInitializer.apk
System/app/GooglePartnerSetup.apk
System/app/GoogleServicesFramework.apk
System/app/GoogleTTS.apk
System/app/GoogleFeedback.apk
System/app/Velvet.apk


----------



## bd177 (Jun 28, 2012)

Formula84 said:


> I just noticed on my friends Nexus 7 (un-rooted) he has newer versions of Gmail/Calendar/etc... Is there anyone that is Rooted that would be willing to pull the APK's out for me? Want to use them in my Galaxy Nexus with AOSP 4.1.1 on it and the latest GApps around all have 4.1 versions of Gmail/Calendar?
> 
> In our Current GApps pack all of these APKs are version 4.1 -392829
> On my Friends Nexus 7 they are all 4.1.1 -402395
> ...


try these : http://www.mediafire...dhbju0bdzxrup9s


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

To solve the problem from a broader sense than simply replacing some apps, you can update to 4.1.1 manually (I had to do this). I followed the instructions here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1764794

You may revert to stock recovery and lose root. I did. Simple enough though, just re-push your custom recovery then re-flash SuperSU, superuser, etc. Which ever one you use.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

So these weren't updated in the 7/26 gapps or are there different apps I'm confused but want to know the difference.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

You could download GooManager from the store and choose the option 'download latest gapps'. After that it will notify you if there is a newer package available.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> You could download GooManager from the store and choose the option 'download latest gapps'. After that it will notify you if there is a newer package available.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


His that's my point to this post the latest 7/26 includes the gapps from the leak of 4.1 not the latest from the official 4.1.1 build this is why I am confused.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

bd177 said:


> try these : http://www.mediafire...dhbju0bdzxrup9s


Nice thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------

